# Hardened mucus in nostrils...



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a pigeon who consistently gets both nostrils plugged up with yellow "boogers" (for lack of a better term)

She has no other symptoms. I've tried various respiratory meds, thinking she had a cold. But nothing seems to clear it up.

Every couple of days, I have to (gently) extricate the hardedned mucous with a toothpick. 

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? She's got absolutely no other symptoms. It started happening a few weeks ago. No changes to the environment, and no new birds added at the time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

allergies? is the loft dusty? there can be many cause of resiptory disease, so perhaps you need to use a different medication, but if she is carring something viral then she needs to keep her immunities up.. I would get her tested at the vet to see what underlying condition or disease she may be carring to cause her to have respitory symtoms such as the blocked nares.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Could* be canker.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Spirit - I was thinking maybe allergies. The pollen count around here has been outrageous. I am rarely affected by allergies but have been sneezing up a storm myself...

Charis - Eeek - I thought the "boogers" looked a little like the canker growths, but they are not attached to anything, and come out pretty easily with some coaxing. Eeek...

Ok - probably better ask the vet to take a look.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi amoonswirl,


Yes...Charis is correct to mention - it could be Canker in the Sinuses...if unchecked, this can cause them to loose their upper Beak.


Have a close look at the roof of their Mouth for any further clues, and or, have your Vet do so.

Good luck!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I would definitely have a vet look at her. She may have a resistant strain of canker or even a deep-seated infection that doesn't clear up with antibiotics.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree, time for a vet visit.

A nebulizer comes in handy in these instances...even just inhaling a cloud of nebulized sterile water for about 5-7 minutes in an enclosed carrier or box oftentimes just slicks up all of the sinuses and gets things moving thru very quickly.....

Will not in and of itself take care of an infection or virus, of course....but if what it is is allergies or dust or the sinuses just being compromised and clogged, it can help quite a bit.

....best of luck.....


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> ...Every couple of days, I have to (gently) extricate the hardedned mucous with a toothpick....


A moistened cotton swab might be more gentle and less likely to cause an injury if the bird startled. Sure hope you find what is causing this!


----------

